# Share your favorite writing quotes



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 20, 2012)

What are some writing quotes that inspire you, keep you focused, or just plain amuse you?

Here are a few of my favorites:

"Don't tell me the moon is shining; show me the glint of light on broken glass" - Anton Chekov

"Writing is most of all an exercise in determination." - Tom Clancy

"The road to hell is paved with adverbs." - Stephen King


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2012)

"Time and space, the colors of the seasons, the movements of muscles and minds, all these are for writers of genius (as far as we can guess and I trust we guess right) not traditional notions which may be borrowed from the circulating library of public truths but a series of unique surprises which master artists have learned to express in their own unique way. To minor authors is left the ornamentation of the commonplace: these do not bother about any reinventing of the world; they merely try to squeeze the best they can out of a given order of things, out of traditional patterns of fiction."

-Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 20, 2012)

Steerpike said:
			
		

> "Time and space, the colors of the seasons, the movements of muscles and minds, all these are for writers of genius (as far as we can guess and I trust we guess right) not traditional notions which may be borrowed from the circulating library of public truths but a series of unique surprises which master artists have learned to express in their own unique way. To minor authors is left the ornamentation of the commonplace: these do not bother about any reinventing of the world; they merely try to squeeze the best they can out of a given order of things, out of traditional patterns of fiction."
> 
> -Vladimir Nabokov



Pretty deep...


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Pretty deep...



Hard to beat Nabokov. The first time I read Lolita I was astounded, and it is one of the few books I've re-read.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2012)

"The most important part of creating a Fantasy world, is knowing what your characters _cannot_ do." - J.K. Rowling

I cannot remember exactly when and where she said that, but she did and I believe that she's absolutely right about that... I have moved this thread to the Chit Chat Forum because it does not ask a question relevant to the Writing Questions Forum.


----------



## SlimShady (Jun 20, 2012)

"Neither man nor God is going to tell me what to write." 
-James T. Farrell 

"It seems to me that many writers, by virtue of environments of culture, art and education, slip into writing because of their environments."
-Robert E. Howard


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 20, 2012)

"Don't use words too big for the subject. Don't say "infinitely" when you mean "very"; otherwise you'll have no word left when you want to talk about something really infinite."
C.S. Lewis 

This was actually my High School Senior quote XD


----------

